# Tub time ...



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Cleaning the phone out, found some pics of a few tubs installed lately. As a side note, most of the two piece tubs are not designed to have the faucet centered like I install them, they tell you to set the faucet off to one side. Looks like crap to me and most people.

Since the overflow takes up most of your space, you will have to cut some of the skirt if the HO wants it this way, or the valve bodies will hit the taper of the skirt.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Same house, master tub. One piece design had to be lifted over the glued drain/overflow, acrylic but still heavy, that was fun.


----------



## MECH-MAN (Feb 11, 2017)

Those tiles make me ill.
but nice work on the tub!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

chonkie said:


> Same house, master tub. One piece design had to be lifted over the glued drain/overflow, acrylic but still heavy, that was fun.


I have a similar tub (guessing, only had the rough in specs) and that style faucet. Finish is Thursday. You wanna make a trip out to a "sanctuary" city?

On the good side, we did meet the HO, nice lady. "Whatever you think is the best way is good with me." How often do you hear that?!?!


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Hey, if I get paid, I'll make a trip. I actually hear that quite often. When I meet the HOs for the first time, I basically spend a few minutes to sell myself and the quality of my work and how picky I am that stuff is as perfect as possible and I'll show them pics. Many of them I'll start walking the house asking where they want things located in each shower or whatever, by the second one, they sometimes tell me to just do what I think works best since they usually go with my location suggestions anyways and they trust me at that point.


P.s. I'll have to drive, I'd be bringing my dog, the box of goldens, and two kittens of your choice.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

MECH-MAN said:


> Those tiles make me ill.
> but nice work on the tub!


You must be talking about the staggered triangle pattern, yeah, it messed with my eyes at first when working there.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

chonkie said:


> Same house, master tub. One piece design had to be lifted over the glued drain/overflow, acrylic but still heavy, that was fun.


I think I've done one like this. Is it the type you measure about 5 times then glue the fittings, lift the tub over the drain, set it blind, and hope your calculations are correct?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Debo22 said:


> I think I've done one like this. Is it the type you measure about 5 times then glue the fittings, lift the tub over the drain, set it blind, and hope your calculations are correct?


Pretty much, except I know my calculations are correct when I do them, unless the manufacturer sends the wrong stuff and I gotta fudge things around like on the last tub overflow fiasco. The specific tub in the above pic actually came with a full size finish out template for the drain, and the overflow was a perfectly straight piece to the tee so it was pretty easy.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

chonkie said:


> You must be talking about the staggered triangle pattern, yeah, it messed with my eyes at first when working there.




Oh heck yes. I would get sick walking in the room. Was the tub hanging out into the walkway a Fuber from the builder or owner?

Gonna be fun cleaning around it next to the wall.

Job looks great.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Daaaaaang


----------



## plumbersantioch (Dec 27, 2016)

Both tubs look great here just wish the tile in the first room was more appealing like the tile in the master bath. Then I could bare to look at it a little bit longer  Thanks for posting.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

GAN said:


> Oh heck yes. I would get sick walking in the room. Was the tub hanging out into the walkway a Fuber from the builder or owner?
> 
> Gonna be fun cleaning around it next to the wall.
> 
> Job looks great.


Funny you mention the tub sticking out. The room was designed and built with a different tub in mind. HO changed the tub to the one pictured, and just HAD to have it ... so they had to cut down the 2x6 wall originally behind the tub to 2x1. The tub was going to block the walkway and access to the seperate little toilet room.


----------

